# Warp Kings - a virtual band I ended up in just like that



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Check out my new band Warp Kings. We have a new single out now - Hey Bulldog (The Beatles). The first song we recorded was Midlife Crisis (Faith No More). This band came together as a result of Covid-19 and the isolation this has brought to us musicians.

Hope you like it! I do both mixing and mastering of the songs and play all the guitars.

Apple Music -> Warp Kings on Apple Music

YouTube -> Warp Kings


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey cool! Production sounds good thru iPad, but I will listen again later with headphones...


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah. Sounds fantastic Robert. Of course being a baby-boomer I thought the Beatles toon was way better. 😜 

So was this an online collaboration? Sounds like it was all done at the same studio. Brilliant production, man.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks man! Yeah, it was all recorded separately in our basements... except for the vocals. They were done in a studio that our singer uses. Everything else was massaged by yours truly, using Logic and Izotope plugins. I use AxeFX II for all guitar tones.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice job!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks fretzel!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is our video.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Did you put that together too RR?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Did you put that together too RR?


No that was done by our singer - Scott. He did a great job!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great stuff Robert, congratulations!!!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

What! No lead break?! I would bitch. lol


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> What! No lead break?! I would bitch. lol


Check out my solo on our 2nd tune - Hey Bulldog!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Nicely done.


----------

